# New horse in colour drawing :D



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I've started getting comissions from a poster I put up in my local tack shop. I got an email from someone who wanted to see something I had done in colour. I didn't want to send my first picture in colour, coz I don't really like it. So I spent all day yesterday doing a new one to send them. I'm actually pretty happy with it.  

It's phoebe again. I just love drawing her. Maybe it's my rose-tinted specs. She's so beautiful. 

Hope you like!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Very Pretty and Good Luck with the commissions! I saw the other one of Phoebe this one is better! WELL DONE!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice job! I love the mane & everything's so clean & sharp


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> Very Pretty and Good Luck with the commissions! I saw the other one of Phoebe this one is better! WELL DONE!!!



WooHoo, Improvement! Thanks very much. I'm sure I'll put a couple of commissions up, it's fun seeing all the different horses people want done. Otherwise I end up drawing Phoebe...a LOT. you may have noticed...lol


Lilruffian: Thank you! Manes seem to be my thing, everyone always comments on the manes! haha. Still, it means a lot coming from you, your drawings are awesome


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

no jokes but i thaught it was a photo!!!

think you would ever be able to do marlea or moo?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

The mane is reaaaaally well done!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Hidalgo 

Marlea: haha, thanks. I don't think it's _quite _as accurate as the photo though. I'm doing paid commissions at the moment. You're welcome to commission me to do one. If you really can't I can try and do it for free, but obviously my commissions will have to come first, so it may take a while to get round to it, and I probably won't spend as long on it as I would on a paid commission. Let me know how you feel about that. x


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW i would love love love one!! I wouldn't be able to pay for it though 

Mum just bought a peice of work from tinyliny so we can't really afford to buy any more lol


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhh, I love Tinyliny's work. Good choice! 
ok, well I have a commission right now, but I'm waiting for a new photo to work with, the first one was a bit fuzzy. I doubt the lady will get it to me before Monday, so I have the weekend to work. If you want to post a pic I can _try _and do it over the weekend for nothing, but no promises. I am pretty bored today though...

If you want I can do a full body or a portrait, but i'd prefer if there were no people in it, i'm not really up for the challenge of humans right now! lol
Like I said no promises, it's up to you. x


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thankyou a mile! 
Here are my photos. 


choose which ever


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

tell me if none of them suite (my favvourite one is with the dog just to let you know lol)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SkyeAngel said:


> Ahhh, I love Tinyliny's work. Good choice!
> ok, well I have a commission right now, but I'm waiting for a new photo to work with, the first one was a bit fuzzy. I doubt the lady will get it to me before Monday, so I have the weekend to work. If you want to post a pic I can _try _and do it over the weekend for nothing, but no promises. I am pretty bored today though...
> 
> If you want I can do a full body or a portrait, but i'd prefer if there were no people in it, i'm not really up for the challenge of humans right now! lol
> Like I said no promises, it's up to you. x


 

*Tinliny is tickled pink and thanks you!!!! She wishes you the very best of luck with your commissions and offers her help if you ever need it.*


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------

